# Installer hangs on apu2



## eincello (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey all, I'm installing 11.2 on an apu2c0 from pcengines.ch and have run into some trouble.  From a few other threads, I've discovered these boot settings are needed at the loader(8) prompt:


```
set boot_serial=yes
set comconsole_speed=115200
set debug.acpi.disabled=hostres #not sure if this is necessary
set kern.cam.boot_delay=20000
```

This allows it to boot, and it seems to then detect the USB disk correctly.  However, then it waits a moment, gives the last line (network coming up), then hangs indefinitely.  I've tried a half-dozen different USB drives (most 2.0, one 3.0) in hopes it was just bad hardware, but the issue persists.  What else might I try?


```
boot/kernel/kerneltext=0x1547b08
data=0x143f30+0x4bc418
syms=[0x8+0x16ad00+0x8+0x183cac]
Booting . . .

Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0 r335510: Fri Jun 22 04:32:14 UTC 2018
    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 6.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_600/final 326565) (based on LLVM 6.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: AMD GX-412TC SOC                                (998.15-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x730f01  Family=0x16  Model=0x30  Stepping=1
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,
  Features2=0x3ed8220b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,AESNI,XS
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1d4037ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,SKIN
  Structured Extended Features=0x8<BMI1>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  SVM: NP,NRIP,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=8
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2012925952 (1919 MB)
avail memory = 1905889280 (1817 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <CORE   COREBOOT>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
ioapic1: Changing APIC ID to 5
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.1> irqs 24-55 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 998149288 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd0 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80ff4550, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <CORE COREBOOT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x818-0x81b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.2 on pci0
pcib1: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0x1000-0x1fff
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection, Version - 2.5.3-k> mem 0xfe600000-0xfe61fff
igb0: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
igb0: Ethernet address: 00:0d:b9:4d:a1:30
igb0: Bound queue 0 to cpu 0
igb0: Bound queue 1 to cpu 1
igb0: netmap queues/slots: TX 2/1024, RX 2/1024
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
igb1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection, Version - 2.5.3-k> port 0x2000-0x201f mem 0
igb1: Using MSIX interrupts with 3 vectors
igb1: Ethernet address: 00:0d:b9:4d:a1:31
igb1: Bound queue 0 to cpu 2
igb1: Bound queue 1 to cpu 3
igb1: netmap queues/slots: TX 2/1024, RX 2/1024
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 2.5 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ath0: <Atheros 9280> mem 0xfe800000-0xfe80ffff at device 0.0 on pci3
[ath] enabling AN_TOP2_FIXUP
ath0: [HT] enabling HT modes
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC receive enabled
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC transmit enabled
ath0: [HT] 2 RX streams; 2 TX streams
ath0: AR9280 mac 128.2 RF5133 phy 13.0
ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x00c0
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 8.0 (no driver attached)
xhci0: <AMD FCH USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfeb22000-0xfeb23fff at device 16.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Unable to map MSI-X table
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
ahci0: <AMD Hudson-2 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x3010-0x3017,0x3020-0x3023,0x3018-0x301
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 2 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ehci0: <AMD FCH USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfeb25400-0xfeb254ff at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
sdhci_pci0: <Generic SD HCI> mem 0xfeb25500-0xfeb255ff at device 20.7 on pci0
sdhci_pci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xef000-0xeffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart1: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x2f8 irq 3 on isa0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ugen1.1: <AMD EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
ugen0.1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <AMD EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: <0x1022 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x0438 product 0x7900> at usbus1
uhub2 on uhub0
uhub2: <vendor 0x0438 product 0x7900, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.18, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <Lexar USB Flash Drive> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub1
umass0: <Lexar USB Flash Drive, class 0/0, rev 2.00/11.00, addr 1> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass0:2:0: Attached to scbus2
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SATA SSD SBFM01.2> ACS-4 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number FF36078A01F604656348
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 15272MB (31277232 512 byte sectors)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Lexar USB Flash Drive 1100> Removable Direct Access SPC-2 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number AAYDJDGZDTQT1LXW
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7634MB (15634432 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install [ro,noatime]...
random: unblocking device.
igb0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 8, 2018)

```
set boot_multicons="YES"
set boot_serial="YES"
set comconsole_speed="115200"
set console="comconsole"
boot
```


----------



## eincello (Dec 8, 2018)

Awesome, that fixed it.  The boot_multicons was not needed, since this machine does not have video output.  (The ACPI setting was also unnecessary.)  So here were the final settings that worked:


```
set boot_serial=yes
set comconsole_speed=115200
set console=comconsole #This was the missing piece
set kern.cam.boot_delay=20000 
boot
```

Thanks!


----------

